# background ideas



## lil.guppy (Mar 21, 2008)

I dont want to spend a ton of money on those backgrounds from petsmart. If I find a good one online I dont mind spending some on shipping and handling.
Or if you have any ideas on making my own please share.

(55 gallon long)


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

Paint the back of the tank black on the outside.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

TheLaxPlayer said:


> Paint the back of the tank black on the outside.


...or whichever color you prefer.

I like to use Sintra, I get it at a local sign company. Nice satin finish, lays flat against glass, looks good. Several colors to choose from.

http://www.foamboardsource.com/sintra-pvc-foam.html


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have done some interesting backgrounds by sponge-painting the back of the glass with different shades of the same color. Start out with a thin coat, with gaps, then fill in gaps with 
different shades as you go, till back is completely covered.
Just let each color dry completely before putting on the next one.
Use latex paint, and if you don't like it, it scrapes right off with a razor blade.


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I painted mine yesterday. I used Krylon Fusion black. Its in a rattle can. Was like 4 or 5 bucks. Looks good.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I ask my local sign guy for a piece of black vinyl and apply that


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Check out the Oceanvisions backgrounds from petscape products:

http://www.petscapeproducts.com/index.c ... tegoryID=1

Goes on like window tint. Easy to do and comes out perfect everytime.

And easy to remove if you ever want to change it.

A solid black background will help with the illusion of added depth to the tank.


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

I have one back painted in black and 2 more with a rocky and seascape background. I just removed a background from my 55 and I'm digging the no background look. Lots of options out there but the cheapest is a can of spray paint.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Roll on some latex of your color choice..you`ll be glad you didn`t spray paint it when you want to change colors..  
latex=mostly peels off
spray=scrape scrape scrape
Hey football mom, any pics????


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

I like a black background to my tank and currently have a black bin liner on the back
of the tank, the texture of the 'crumpled' bag looks good. It just looks ****
from the side, as you can see the bin bag.

I am thinking about spraying the back glass black.

Would using window tint film work? Is there any reason it wouldnt?

You can get 'limo-black' window tinting kits for cars, its about Â£6.99 for a 
3 foot roll.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## huston33 (Jan 20, 2007)

I think the tint would work. But if water gets in behind it, it would be hard to fix. And in my exp water will get behind it.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, I have a picture of a blue sponge-painted one I did. May not be everyone's cup of tea, but I like it OK. I want to try one with brown/tan/rust, maybe like look like a granite countertop?


----------



## huston33 (Jan 20, 2007)

I think that looks good Football Mom. I wonder if that would look good with white and black or grey and black.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Right on Football Mom!

This hobby is for your own personal enjoyment and not what nitpickers think.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

> Yes, I have a picture of a blue sponge-painted one I did. May not be everyone's cup of tea, but I like it OK. I want to try one with brown/tan/rust, maybe like look like a granite countertop?


If you're looking for this kind of look you can buy spray cans at Lowes etc. that spray on a stone-like finish. They're around $8 each and there about four different colors/finishes.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

I buy fabric from craft stores. It makes wonderful backgrounds at a fraction on the price. i just picked up some black vinyl. The wrinkles will really set it off. I also have a leaves and logs camo background on my 90 gallon.


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

football mom said:


> Yes, I have a picture of a blue sponge-painted one I did. May not be everyone's cup of tea, but I like it OK. I want to try one with brown/tan/rust, maybe like look like a granite countertop?


its awesome..and nothing beats the time and effort spend into it, even if a spray can is able to do this effect.
I absolutely love this idea....and its a solution to my backglass issue im having, this can camo it perfectly, thnk u!!

why didnt i think of this before!


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

How do you get fabric to adhere tightly to the glass? That is a great idea, and I never thought of that!
J


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Same as fishtank backgrounds, I use tape.


----------

